
Infrrd IDC Platform Extracts Panel Schedule Data to Automate RFP Processing - infrrd_ai
https://infrrd.ai/case-studies/infrrd-idc-platform-extracts-panel-schedule-data-automate-rfp-processing
======
infrrd_ai
#Infrrd #IDC #IntelligentDataCapture #IntelligentDataExtraction #DataCapture
#MachineLearning #OCR #AIaaS #NLP #ImageRecognition

